# [email protected]@ing on the first date? (Specifically PoF related)



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Right, been on Plenty of Fish...

I've taken a couple of genuinely nice girls out however both have willingly come back to my place (I've not mentioned anything other than a few more drinks or whatever).

I put it down to having already spent a couple hours on the phone before we've met and already get on really well... a bit like date 1 & 2 have already been covered?!

Dunno, anyone else been on any dating sites, is this standard or is everyone just after the same thing now?!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Never been on a dating site mate but sounds good to me lol!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

From what I hear Plenty of Fish is THE place to go if you want to get your boy wet!

Zoosk has a similar reputation too!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yeah that site is well renowned for being just for sex lol x x


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

How beastly were they on a scale of 99-100?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

pics or nogirls


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I need to get on something like this, l have issues that need resolving..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cudsyaj said:


> Right, been on Plenty of Fish...
> 
> I've taken a couple of genuinely nice girls out however both have willingly come back to my place (I've not mentioned anything other than a few more drinks or whatever).
> 
> ...


No, its not standard, you are just a super hunk who gets girls falling at your feet and want to fu.ck you instantly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> I need to get on something like this, l have issues that need resolving..


excessive masturbation issues?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

They'll say they don't have sex on a first date, then come the end of the evening you'll be balls deep.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> excessive masturbation issues?


No, wife wont let me do messed up sh*t issues !!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> No, wife wont let me do messed up sh*t issues !!


Vodka is the answer mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> No, wife wont let me do messed up sh*t issues !!


Poor milky. Nothing a few drinks wont solve! Or a trip to the local brothel...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Poor milky. Nothing a few drinks wont solve! Or a trip to the local brothel...


Few drinks !!

I would throw the contents of Threshers down her neck and she would still refuse !


----------



## Porkey38 (Dec 28, 2011)

Knowing my luck id get some fat roaster who was too ugly for the miss piggy pagent....The kind of chick that you would find sniffin bags at the airport..

So im suggesting plan B-

http://hellhandbasket.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/2553.jpg

looks just like me too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> Few drinks !!
> 
> I would throw the contents of Threshers down her neck and she would still refuse !


Hahaha that mate me laugh!

Get on a plane to amsterdam, not cheating if its with a prossie.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

POF is basically for people looking for a shag, not a real dating site imo as everyone is up for it lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> No, wife wont let me do messed up sh*t issues !!


join the club .

thought i was the only one .


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

just done a quick search on it. First on I clicked on she had put up a pic of her a*rs. NICE


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I joined about a 2 years ago, met one person and was the easyest [email protected] ever then the second one stuck arround too long and am now engaged with 3 step kids :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

check this fittie out .... http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=39108715


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> check this fittie out .... http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=39108715


Won't let me view as I've viewed too many without being a member 

Some absolute filth on there


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> check this fittie out .... http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=39108715


So my mrs did stay on the site then after we started dating :death:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Won't let me view as I've viewed too many without being a member
> 
> Some absolute filth on there


It's worth signing up just to witness this stunner


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

I would say, pretty much standard and not just on POF, if you have spoken to the girl or E-Mailed her a few times Previously, especially if you have discussed this intention. Have Fun!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Not attracted to women who have had hundreds of smelly dings in them.


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Then, how would you find any woman attractive, they all have at some point???


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

theres a mix on pof tbh.. some up for just a bang and some want to meet someone for a relationship, just the same as when you go out and meet someone at a bar i guess


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Exactly, I have no intention of asking a potential long-term partner if she's has a great deal of 'Fun' online, well, maybe, however, I wouldn't expect any Woman to say that they've never done this, at a Bar, on a Dating Site, Whenever. I would only be miffed, if she seemed to be kind of a serial 'Pick-UP Girl' and TBH, women don't seem to like Men that do this too much either. On this site, I think that we believe we can get away with what the Fvck we like as Men, we can do it, yeah, but Women won't tolerate it!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

in my opinion. POF is for 'damaged goods' (women anyway) so its great for getting laid but nothing more.... i fcuked a monster on there bout 4 years ago and bout 18 months ago shafted nother trollop... i was in bed and she had a family photo on the side, the monster i had had a couple of years before was her sister! wasnt my proudest moment!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

its not cheating if your in different post code ether


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> in my opinion. POF is for 'damaged goods' (women anyway) so its great for getting laid but nothing more.... i fcuked a monster on there bout 4 years ago and bout 18 months ago shafted nother trollop... i was in bed and she had a family photo on the side, the monster i had had a couple of years before was her sister! wasnt my proudest moment!


Is this your opinion on all dating sites ?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Milky said:


> Is this your opinion on all dating sites ?


it is on the free ones thats for sure, i have 'too much' experience from dangling my worm on POF. if the sites free then all the skanks and losers just sign up, if its a site where you have to pay its a COMPLETELY different kettle of fish.

honestly you just have to look at everyones opinions of the kinda women that are on there... im not saying ALL of them, but 95% of them are damaged goods.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

tell me what is sex, more so what is sex on a first date lololol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

paid ones are for the middle class these days.

30quid a ****ing month


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> it is on the free ones thats for sure, i have 'too much' experience from dangling my worm on POF. if the sites free then all the skanks and losers just sign up, if its a site where you have to pay its a COMPLETELY different kettle of fish.
> 
> honestly you just have to look at everyones opinions of the kinda women that are on there... im not saying ALL of them, but 95% of them are damaged goods.


Fair enough mate,

I met my wife on Dating direct and she is a diamond.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

I met my bird on facey ... its all good ha.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> Fair enough mate,
> 
> I met my wife on Dating direct and she is a diamond.


If there are men like u on there milky, then I am signing up!! X x


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> If there are men like u on there milky, then I am signing up!! X x


charm the birds off the tree you ha.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

im not slating EVERY girl on pof or similar only stating what my experience is from it all. im sure there are nice genuine girls on there too


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> im not slating EVERY girl on pof or similar only stating what my experience is from it all. im sure there are nice genuine girls on there too


mate l went thro some real nutcases on there too TBH, point l was getting at is somewhere amongst the rough there is a diamond..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Vinney said:


> charm the birds off the tree you ha.


I speak the truth  x x


----------



## eateateat (Apr 21, 2012)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> im not slating EVERY girl on pof or similar only stating what my experience is from it all. im sure there are nice genuine girls on there too


TRUE, I MET MY FIANCE ON POF AND WE ARE EXPECTING OUR FIRST BABY IN JULY,


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

How about the classic line " I don't usually do this" when you take a girl home on a night out! . I'm sure you have all heard it tons I times


----------



## eateateat (Apr 21, 2012)

Jak3D said:


> How about the classic line " I don't usually do this" when you take a girl home on a night out! . I'm sure you have all heard it tons I times


 LOL


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

xxxblackbook







(Do a search on cocklicker456  )


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

site dont work lol


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

eateateat said:


> TRUE, I MET MY FIANCE ON POF AND WE ARE EXPECTING OUR FIRST BABY IN JULY,


Lol it's not the other sister is it?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> check this fittie out .... http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=39108715


shes a beauty, smokes 80 a day with 'bag o bones' body type


----------



## eateateat (Apr 21, 2012)

vduboli said:


> Lol it's not the other sister is it?


NO ITS YOUR MUM U CHEEKY PRIK LOL


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

LOUD NOISES


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jake87 said:


> LOUD NOISES


Is that from anchorman? X x


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Is that from anchorman? X x


I hope so, either that or he is actually mentally handicapped


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Foamy said:


> xxxblackbook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those flaps were speaking to me!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

ewen said:


> check this fittie out .... http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=39108715


BJ on the first date?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Is that from anchorman? X x


yep!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Foamy said:


> xxxblackbook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is gen con you cock .


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Went on one of the free dating sites a couple days ago. Some 35 yr old milf messaged me out of the blue and a got a freaky vibe about her so just asked if she wants to come round for a seeing to and she agreed. She's driving about 10 miles to my house in a few days. This is all after just a few messages back and forth.

She sent me some naked pics already and keeps telling me what she's gonna do to me.

I think she's expecting to go all night. I just hope my test gets here pronto so I can dish it out lol


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Its that easy lol, Signing up now :tt2:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Haha, love it. On their profile not looking for one nighter etc looking for the man of my dreams .... blah blah blah

Opening line of the message to me. I'd love to fcuk your brains out fancy meeting??

If you're remotely good looking, able to come across funny/cheeky then my friend you have a shag.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> Haha, love it. On their profile not looking for one nighter etc looking for the man of my dreams .... blah blah blah
> 
> Opening line of the message to me. I'd love to fcuk your brains out fancy meeting??
> 
> If you're remotely good looking, able to come across funny/cheeky then my friend you have a shag.


Agree 100%.

One other thing though, a good picture is important. If you've got a good/above average physique then show it in the photo but not with your shirt off or you'll just look like an arrogant pr**k lol

I changed my picture from a crappy old pic to a new, clearer one that shows my arms and shoulders a bit and i instantly started getting views and messages from women.

It's crazy how little things make all the difference.


----------



## Porkey38 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jak3D said:


> How about the classic line " I don't usually do this" when you take a girl home on a night out! . I'm sure you have all heard it tons I times


Oh yeah, and the other classic from the guy"you going to take your medicine like a big girl ? or Am i going to have to hold your nose?"


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> No, wife wont let me do messed up sh*t issues !!


My girlfriend doesn't do anal EVER...... few vodka cokes down it's her new favorite thing :lol:


----------



## CTurbinado (Jan 10, 2010)

LeedsTC said:


> My girlfriend doesn't do anal EVER...... few vodka cokes down it's her new favorite thing :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

shame mine isn't like this though  (yet :whistling: )


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> My girlfriend doesn't do anal EVER...... few vodka cokes down it's her new favorite thing :lol:


 Doesn't drinking 5 nights a week mess with your training?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

damerush said:


> Doesn't drinking 5 nights a week mess with your training?


Haha in all honesty mate anal is overrated, it was a fun novelty for a few times but the pussy is perfection for me. Plus my gf is on the pill that totally stops periods, so the fanny is never off limits


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I made a profile on POF after the last thread but never done my profile up or put a pic up

Seems like its top of the priority list now!!!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

LeedsTC said:


> Haha in all honesty mate anal is overrated, it was a fun novelty for a few times but the pussy is perfection for me. Plus my gf is on the pill that totally stops periods, so the fanny is never off limits


Why would it be off limits???


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm meeting a girl who is making me wait a week

Something about that really appeals to me in a strange way


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I had this for a week but deleted it, loads of ugly girls trying to meet me haha


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Soooo how long do you lads deem appropriate for a girl to wait before da hanky panky??????


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

TS99 said:


> I had this for a week but deleted it, loads of ugly girls trying to meet me haha


ugly girls also need love


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> Soooo how long do you lads deem appropriate for a girl to wait before da hanky panky??????


The longer they make you wait, the more attractive they are! my gf well currently my ex made me wait 2 months



fitrut said:


> ugly girls also need love


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it's the norm now. Women just want to be like men so they think that being obsessed with sex is the way forward. As is getting completely p****ed on nights out, throwing up over their clothes, urinating in the streets and generally being "ladish". Total turn off imo.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

as do ugly guys =p


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i hold out on girls :thumbup1:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> i hold out on girls :thumbup1:


How's that working for you?

Or is that just what you tell yourself? lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

TS99 said:


> The longer they make you wait, the more attractive they are! my gf well currently my ex made me wait 2 months
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


ah brill so like its ok just to say no never gonna happen and thatll make us super babes woooo


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ah brill so like its ok just to say no never gonna happen and thatll make us super babes woooo


You all give in eventually...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

anabolik said:


> How's that working for you?
> 
> Or is that just what you tell yourself? lol


lol u cheeky ****. thrills in the chase mate - thats on both sides. working for it makes it oh so sweeter


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Work for it?? im happy to pay 50p and a bunch of grapes buts thats it!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> lol u cheeky ****. thrills in the chase mate - thats on both sides. working for it makes it oh so sweeter


I can see how that works. If that's your style then keep at it fella!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I fvcked my current bird before I'd even had a proper conversation with her :lol:

We're students, we have an excuse


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> ah brill so like its ok just to say no never gonna happen and thatll make us super babes woooo


Now your being silly!! :nono:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I spend more time on pof then I do on here these days. Got my self a nice little something to jook all this weekend... What a site


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

I almost signed up again today. Almost lol


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Milky said:


> No, wife wont let me do messed up sh*t issues !!


Dear Mr Milky,

We have had your advert on PoF for 16 weeks now with no response, we would like to give it just one more week, but this time without a photo, to see if the response rate improves.

Kind regards,

PoF Admin


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I almost signed up again today. Almost lol


why not crack on? only live once


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Leigh [URL=L:3071792]L:3071792[/URL] said:


> I almost signed up again today. Almost lol


Sign up and search for me Leigh... Dangles2... My profile is short but sweet... But I expect to hear from you soon xx

I'll give you 1 guess why I'm called dangles


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> Soooo how long do you lads deem appropriate for a girl to wait before da hanky panky??????


Any longer than a week and it's a p*ss poor first impression

Cya!

2 weeks for Cheryl Cole


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Breda said:


> Sign up and search for me Leigh... Dangles2... My profile is short but sweet... But I expect to hear from you soon xx
> 
> I'll give you 1 guess why I'm called dangles


You have a pen1s shaped like a carrot? :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Double [URL=J:3071869]J:3071869[/URL] said:


> You have a pen1s shaped like a carrot? :lol:


Is your name Leigh... You've gone and spoiled the surprise you cnut


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

I haven't signed up. It's such a negative place for women tbh. Last year, I got fed up of being offered sex ... I never thought I'd "hear" myself say that,lol but even before I had put up a pic men were offering.

Dangles2 .... I will have to a nose I liked Vetran's on the pof thread before. Can you look without signing up? Hacked my sister's last time but I think she's changed her password lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Breda said:


> Is your name Leigh... You've gone and spoiled the surprise you cnut


It can be if you like lol, besides I'm due another name change :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Go on Leigh join up for the crack of it

I just looked up the dangler there lol

Leigh sure there is some decent men on there who are actually looking for a woman genuinely

and its good cause you can quickly check if their stats match what you want


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> I haven't signed up. It's such a negative place for women tbh. Last year, I got fed up of being offered sex ... I never thought I'd "hear" myself say that,lol but even before I had put up a pic men were offering.


If u didnt want sex why else were u on there, u have a husband dont u??


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i seriously dont know what the fcuk your moaning about fella.....you sent the little general in, yet our still moaning?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

barrettmma said:


> i seriously dont know what the fcuk your moaning about fella.....you sent the little general in, yet our still moaning?


Makes him feel like big lad tellin us all how women just gagging for him

Didn't consider takes two to tango so if she is 'easy' he sure as hell is too lols

ewww wouldn't want a trampy man


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i had 2 short goes on it...lined up a load of dates in a few hours and went on the odd couple..........i found the birds on there pick their absolute best photos from 10 years ago lol and are choking for some cock.....

its ok and i'd never say never but for a keeper - would i really say "yeah, we met on POF" and be proud?

not sure it sits well with me yet


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Some messed up people on there, thats for sure! If I'm ever single again I'll be straight on it though!!

A colleague of my mrs is on there constantly, got herself knocked up by some married 50yr old bloke with 3 kids (she's 29 and he told her he was single when they first met), **** himself when he found out she was preggers, and now she wants to keep it and he wants nothing more to do with her, he's cut all contact and she has no idea of his home address!

So now she's knocked up with some bastard kid, she's shagging round a load of other blokes who like the idea of banging a pregnant bird!!! She's apparently got some kind of infection after the last one a week or so ago.

It is straight outta jeremey kyle. The poor baby I feel sorry for when it is born.

She is the general stereotype of the kind of girl Mr Laime was referring to in his tattoo/larger girl thread, big boned and crying out for attention.

Very sad really.


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Some messed up people on there, thats for sure! If I'm ever single again I'll be straight on it though!!
> 
> A colleague of my mrs is on there constantly, got herself knocked up by some married 50yr old bloke with 3 kids (she's 29 and he told her he was single when they first met), **** himself when he found out she was preggers, and now she wants to keep it and he wants nothing more to do with her, he's cut all contact and she has no idea of his home address!
> 
> ...


cock hungry fat chick....................boak!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Lol I swear to god mate I've shagged 2 birds on there in one month of signing up and no date just straight to their place! I signed on at the beginning of my test cycle lol! Couple of gym pics, bit of cheek and some good banter = they want it bad


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> If u didnt want sex why else were u on there, u have a husband dont u??


Nope, never married. I'm an old spinster lol. I do quite like being a "Miss".

I've actually joined twice. First time I joined thinking dating ... er yeah right. Within 10 mins on being on there, sex was offered on a plate. So many requests for sex, I tried to delete the account and it made me wait 24hours from joining!

Second time, I'd learnt my lesson. Stuck it for longer, and more for friends and activities. I got someone to play badminton with and someone else who I'm still friends with.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i had 2 short goes on it...lined up a load of dates in a few hours and went on the odd couple..........i found the birds on there pick their absolute best photos from 10 years ago lol and are choking for some cock.....
> 
> its ok and i'd never say never but for a keeper - would i really say "yeah, we met on POF" and be proud?
> 
> not sure it sits well with me yet


Lol I suppose meeting via a bodybuilding forum sounds better

There are some nice people on there though, it's not all shagging about.

You know what I look like so I can't be tricking you with 10 year old pics:lol:


----------



## m3power (Oct 31, 2011)

Try badoo way better than pof very casual like a newer faceparty


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Nope, never married. I'm an old spinster lol. I do quite like being a "Miss".
> 
> I've actually joined twice. First time I joined thinking dating ... er yeah right. Within 10 mins on being on there, sex was offered on a plate. So many requests for sex, I tried to delete the account and it made me wait 24hours from joining!
> 
> Second time, I'd learnt my lesson. Stuck it for longer, and more for friends and activities. I got someone to play badminton with and someone else who I'm still friends with.


Badminton eh?? Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

did they get down and dirty


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I signed up to a few websites a while back but never really did anything with them, i ketp getting emails matching me to some girls 200miles away lol

Luckily I dont need any of these sites now


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

VeNuM said:


> I signed up to a few websites a while back but never really did anything with them, i ketp getting emails matching me to some girls 200miles away lol
> 
> Luckily I dont need any of these sites now


Proooomiiiiiissssseeeee :tongue:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Lol I suppose meeting via a bodybuilding forum sounds better
> 
> There are some nice people on there though, it's not all shagging about.
> 
> You know what I look like so I can't be tricking you with 10 year old pics:lol:


true, there are good and bad people everywhere....


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I haven't signed up. It's such a negative place for women tbh. Last year, I got fed up of being offered sex ... I never thought I'd "hear" myself say that,lol but even before I had put up a pic men were offering.
> 
> Dangles2 .... I will have to a nose I liked Vetran's on the pof thread before. Can you look without signing up? Hacked my sister's last time but I think she's changed her password lol


dont let others put you off.. pof is the worlds biggest dating site so it must be doing something right and everyone is not out for just a shag. Its what you make of it really, ive met some really nice genuine girls on there. Sure your going to come across your fair share of cretins but you`ll learn to sort out the wheat from the chaff soon enough.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I haven't signed up. It's such a negative place for women tbh. Last year, I got fed up of being offered sex ... I never thought I'd "hear" myself say that,lol but even before I had put up a pic men were offering.
> 
> Dangles2 .... I will have to a nose I liked Vetran's on the pof thread before. Can you look without signing up? Hacked my sister's last time but I think she's changed her password lol


I've never needed to go on PoF but if I ever find myself single and in a dry spot reckon I'll give it a crack. Never been the type to just offer it out though, the thought of just outright asking a girl for sex doesn't appeal to me tbh, I'd prefer to let them make the first move so you know they're interested


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Not sure why people have such a hang up on dating sites. Like thy are emotionally crippled or a failure if they have to 'resort' to it.

I've been on there for years when I was single and dated and slept with girls I wouldn't normally meet in my normal day to day activities so that's a result for me.

Tbh I prefer that than meeting girls in clubs etc. being a doorman for 13 years you see what so called 'nice' girls get up to when they have had a few drinks. I've seen girls suck off another doorman in an exit and thn go out nd snog a guy for a laugh.

Plus on a night out you spend tons of money and no guarantee of a date. 

Dating sites just broaden your horizons and increase your chances of pulling. I've met a few gfs online including my current one. I think when you get chatting for a bit before a meet at least you get an idea if she's going to be right for you or just an airhead.

Can't say im not guilty of thinking 'this will do for a quickie but not much else' but girls are just as guilty of that


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Doubt I'd want to bother meeting people off PoF

"Where did you meet?"

"On the internet!"

Nothing wrong with it, I'd just rather tell a chubby, half-paralytic reject that she's gorgeous at kicking out time :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been approached by a woman whilst I was at work asking "how's the fishing was going" :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> I've been approached by a woman whilst I was at work asking "how's the fishing was going" :lol:


Lmao, just this last weekend I was in harvester in clevlys with one of my mates (female 'mate') and my emails all of a sudden wen mental. It was the girl behind the bar messaging me on pof :lol:

She sed she was trying to make it awkward. Slag


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The alerts thing can be a nuisance when you're out on a date with someone else :lol:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Used match.com for about a year.

Might cost a few quid but was well worth it.

There were times I came home from a Fri date on a Sat morning, showered and went on another with someone else.

Once had 5 different dates in a week.

Was asked a few times within half an hour, by well turned out professional women, "do you want to f*ck me?"

Obviously answered in the affirmative.

Then I found my girl

After 8 months?

Best thing ever to happen to me. :cowboy:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> Soooo how long do you lads deem appropriate for a girl to wait before da hanky panky??????


my gf is still making us wait... its been nearly 18 months now! :nono:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> my gf is still making us wait... its been nearly 18 months now! :nono:


US??

meaning me and you ?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Nope, never married. I'm an old spinster lol. I do quite like being a "Miss".
> 
> I've actually joined twice. First time I joined thinking dating ... er yeah right. Within 10 mins on being on there, sex was offered on a plate. So many requests for sex, I tried to delete the account and it made me wait 24hours from joining!
> 
> Second time, I'd learnt my lesson. Stuck it for longer, and more for friends and activities. I got someone to play badminton with and someone else who I'm still friends with.


you quite like being a miss?

bloddy hell....i've found a new best mate :devil2:


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Ive been on pof for the last 6 month , hasnt failed its purpose yet , sex offered on a plate ,,cant complain .. actually met a girl on there who was a sex addict i thought she was messing at first when she said it .. she wasnt ha i need to start mt test cycle early just to keep up with her sex drive ha


----------



## bigbadman (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol got a few mates who are single who do a power of shaggin through plenty of fish. If I was single n pulled some chick who was game on night 1 I wouldnt be judgemental coz Ima proper nympho myself. Would however be very careful about wit happens next lol.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

I went on dates on POF with three seperate girls.

The first we had sex

The second we were both really plastered and passed out on my sofa, but both were aiming for sex

The third we had sex

Theses were all first dates. Well done me!!


----------



## eateateat (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree with what people are saying, however i met a lovely girl on pof, she calmed me down, taught me how to trust again, now were engaged with our first born due in july, She is the best thing that ever happend to me, And i aint one who falls for women easily if you get me, now i'm back at the gym poppin my tren and loving it, if it wasnt for her i would either be locked up, or dead from being drunk and stupid, she is the best, the best thing that ever happend to me, yes there are dirty women on there, but you just gotta pick right then you will know what im saying. Oh and to all the people who are meeting women just for sex, wrap it in plastic there's a good boy!!!! lol.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

eateateat said:


> I agree with what people are saying, however i met a lovely girl on pof, she calmed me down, taught me how to trust again, now were engaged with our first born due in july, She is the best thing that ever happend to me, And i aint one who falls for women easily if you get me, now i'm back at the gym poppin my tren and loving it, if it wasnt for her i would either be locked up, or dead from being drunk and stupid, she is the best, the best thing that ever happend to me, yes there are dirty women on there, but you just gotta pick right then you will know what im saying. Oh and to all the people who are meeting women just for sex, wrap it in plastic there's a good boy!!!! lol.....


nice to know there are some decent ones around bud


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i thought this site was the new POF.. more shagging going on around these parts than a little.. it makes me sick :whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn, reading this makes me wanna be single again!!

Wrap it up before you slap it up....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Damn, reading this makes me wanna be single again!!
> 
> Wrap it up before you slap it up....


really ??? makes me glad im not desperate to be honest !!!


----------



## eateateat (Apr 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> nice to know there are some decent ones around bud


Niceone


----------

